# [solved] nvidia-settings-171.05 failed to build

## Randy Andy

Hi Community,

Habe kürzlich mi der 2008er beta2 x86_64 neu installiert, und seitdem ist es mir noch nicht gelungen die nvidia-settings erfolgreich zu compilieren (verschiedenen Versionen). Das konnte ich bisher meist umschiffen, z.B. durch setzen des -gtk use flags beim emergen der nvidia-drivers, da diese stets die nvidia-settings als Abhängigkeit mit installieren wollen.

Nun muss ich aber mal ein emerge --update --newuse --deep world durchführen, und das brich dann stets bei den nvidia-settings ab. Leider gelingt es mir nicht dann mit emerge --resume --skipfirst dort fortzusetzen, so wie sonst, z.B. nach einem revdep-rebuild (warum eigentlich nicht?)

Auch mit package.use und package.mask bin ich nicht weiter gekommen, daher denke ich es ist mal der Zeit die Ursache für das nichtbauen von nvidia-settings zu finden und auszumerzen, bitte daher um eure Unterstützung, da mir die Ideen ausgehen.

Hab auch schon versucht ohne aktives ccache zu kompilieren, hat aber nichts gebracht. revdep-rebuild ist auch schon durch, ohne Erfolg.

Hier die Ausgabe von emerge:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 289) media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05 to /

 * nvidia-settings-171.05.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking nvidia-settings-171.05.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nvidia-settings-171.05.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/work

 * Tweaking libXNVCtrl for build...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/work/nvidia-settings-1.0 ...

 * Building libXNVCtrl...

imake -DUseInstalled -I/usr/lib64/X11/config

make Makefiles

make: Für das Ziel »Makefiles« ist nichts zu tun.

make includes

+ mkdir -p ./exports/include/X11/extensions

+ cd ./exports/include/X11/extensions

+ for i in NVCtrlLib.h NVCtrl.h

+ rm -f NVCtrlLib.h

+ ln -s ../../../.././NVCtrlLib.h .

+ for i in NVCtrlLib.h NVCtrl.h

+ rm -f NVCtrl.h

+ ln -s ../../../.././NVCtrl.h .

make depend

gccmakedep  -- -I./lib/X11 -I./include/extensions  -I/usr/include    -Dlinux -D__amd64__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                          -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                                 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                                 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64                                                   -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL   -- NVCtrl.c

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut   "#"*

 * Building nVidia-Settings...

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c: In Funktion »NvCtrlInitXvAttributes«:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c:214: Warnung: Zeigerziele bei Übergabe des Arguments 2 von »__libXv->XvQueryExtension« unterscheiden sich im Vorzeichenbesitz

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c:214: Warnung: Zeigerziele bei Übergabe des Arguments 3 von »__libXv->XvQueryExtension« unterscheiden sich im Vorzeichenbesitz

ar: creating libXF86Config-parser.a

a - libXF86Config-parser.o

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86vm

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make: *** [nvidia-settings] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/temp/environment'.
```

Und dann noch die Ausgabe von: /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/temp/build.log

```

>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nvidia-settings-171.05.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/work

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Tweaking libXNVCtrl for build...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/work/nvidia-settings-1.0 ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Building libXNVCtrl...

imake -DUseInstalled -I/usr/lib64/X11/config

make Makefiles

make: Für das Ziel »Makefiles« ist nichts zu tun.

make includes

+ mkdir -p ./exports/include/X11/extensions

+ cd ./exports/include/X11/extensions

+ for i in NVCtrlLib.h NVCtrl.h

+ rm -f NVCtrlLib.h

+ ln -s ../../../.././NVCtrlLib.h .

+ for i in NVCtrlLib.h NVCtrl.h

+ rm -f NVCtrl.h

+ ln -s ../../../.././NVCtrl.h .

make depend

gccmakedep  -- -I./lib/X11 -I./include/extensions  -I/usr/include    -Dlinux -D__amd64__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=$

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut   "#"*

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Building nVidia-Settings...

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c: In Funktion »NvCtrlInitXvAttributes«:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c:214: Warnung: Zeigerziele bei Übergabe des Arguments 2 von »_$

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c:214: Warnung: Zeigerziele bei Übergabe des Arguments 3 von »_$

ar: creating libXF86Config-parser.a

a - libXF86Config-parser.o

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86vm

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make: *** [nvidia-settings] Fehler 1

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line 2126:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05/te$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-17$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

und noch meine make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi aiglx alsa amarok amd animgif \

     apm arts audiofile bash-completion branding bzip2 canvas ccache cdda \

     cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi chipcard chroot cjk clamav css cvs \

     cvsgraph daemon dar64 dbus dc1394 dia disk-partition divx divx4linux \

     djbfft djvu dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 dynamic editor \

     emovix enblend encode enscript excel exif expat extrafilters fame fat \

     ffmpeg fftw finger firefox flac flash flv fmod foomaticdb freetype fuse \

     gcj gd german gif gimp gimpprint glut gmedia gnokii gphoto2 gstreamer \

     gtk gzip hal hddtemp hdri hfs html http httpd icq id3 id3tag ieee1394 \

     image imagemagick imap imlib inkjar iptv irc irmc ivtv jabber jack java \

     java6 javacomm javascript jbig jce jfs jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde \

     kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdgraphics kdm kerberos kexi \

     kig-scripting kipi ladspa lame lcms ldap libcaca libnotify \

     libsamplerate libvisual linuxthreads-tls live lm_sensors logrotate \

     logwatch lzo lzw mad math matroska maya-shaderlibrary mikmod mime ming \

     mjpeg mmkeys mng mod modplug mouse mozdevelop mozsvg mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mp4 \

     mp4live mpd mpeg mplayer mpu401 muine multiprocess musepack musicbrainz \

     nautilus network network-cron nfs nntp nsplugin ntfs nuv nvtv obex odk \

     office ogg on-the-fly-crypt openal opendoc openexr opengl openvpn oss \

     pda pdf perforce pg-intdatetime php plib pmount pmu png pnm pop \

     postgres postproc postscript povray ppds pptp prelude profile proj ps \

     pulseaudio pvr pwdb q32 qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw realmedia \

     recode rsh rss rtc rtsp ruby samba scanner schedule sdl-image sdl-sound \

     sdlaudio sensord shorten shout skins smartcard smp smpeg sms sndfile \

     sound soundtouch source speedo speex startup-notification stats stream \

     svg svgz sysfs syslog tagwriting teletext tga tgif themes theora \

     threads tiff timidity tivo transcode truetype tse3 tta tv tv_check \

     tv_combiner tv_pick_cgi twolame type1 udev usb uudeview v4l v4l2 vcd \

     vcdx vdr visualization vlm vorbis wav wavpack webdav webinstall \

     winpopup wma wmf wmp wordperfect wxwindows x11vnc x264 xanim xcf xface \

     xforms xfs xine xinerama xml xmlreader xmlwriter xpm xprint \

     xscreensaver xsl xslt xterm xv xvid xvmc yv12 zeroconf zip zvbi"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

# v.S. LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="de"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="8"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j5"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm /etc"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/root/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick wacom"

#LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

# Cameras v.S.

CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200$

```

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86vm

 

emerge x11-libs/libXxf86vm

----------

## Randy Andy

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Ich hatte mich auch schon auf die Suche nach irgendwas mit dem  Namen lXxf86vm gemacht, war jedoch erfolglos.

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum: aber wie kommt man denn auch darauf dass damit das Paket  libXxf86vm  gemeint war?

Ich hoffe ich ich bin beim nächsten mal etwas intuitiver.

Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Dank lituxer

----------

